
Ask HN: What are some must read newsletters for Developers? - growthmaverick
I am looking for some great newsletters that I would subscribe to and get all the latest news, tutorials etc.
======
bigsassy
As a Python developer, I find PyCoder's Weekly very valuable.

[http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

------
erikbrodch
[http://w6v.com/#/](http://w6v.com/#/)

------
iatek
Check out development category on newsletter stash..

[http://www.newsletterstash.com/newsletters/category/developm...](http://www.newsletterstash.com/newsletters/category/development)

